# "Condemned" vs. "Unsafe / Occupancy Prohibited" Placards



## Code Neophyte (Oct 13, 2010)

It seems our jurisdiction is not in the practice of ever using "Condemned" placards, instead using the "Danger - Structure is unsafe and its occupancy has been prohibited.....".  In reading §108 (2006 IPMC), there is a distinction between the two placards and the circumstances under which they are to be used.  Am I correct in thinking that the "Danger - Unsafe..." placard should only be used in emergency situations (where structural collapse or some equally real and present danger of castastrophy exists) and that "Condemned" should be used much more frequently  for the "trash" houses, unsanitary conditions, dwellings with compromised means of egress, etc.?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 13, 2010)

*Condemnation*

A building that is condemned is considered unsafe to live in. Once a building is condemned, the owner must prove that problems have been fixed before anyone can live in or use the building. In most cases, you must go through a code compliance process.

Condemned buildings usually meet the criteria for the Vacant Building Registration Program, and the owner will be required to register the property and pay all associated vacant building fees before permits will be issued. Most condemned properties are on the Vacant Building Registration list.

A building may be condemned when:

It is vacant and boarded for more than 60 days.

It is determined to be unsafe; an inspector cites specific hazards.

It is dilapidated; no specific hazards are cited but the inspector has assigned the property a score by ordinance qualifying it for condemnation.

Utilities to it have been discontinued.

There is a housing hygiene problem (determined by the Housing Inspections Department

In rare situations, an individual dwelling unit in a multi-unit building may be condemned if it does not endanger the remaining structure.

*Unlawful Occupancy*

The reason for this placard is written on the placard, about halfway down. You may or may not need to move, depending on the particular case. Common reasons for this placard are

Too many people living in the building

Too many units in the building

Improper or no license for rentals in the building

Illegal units in the building

Illegal use of building

*Unsafe: Occupancy Prohibited*

•damaged structures will be evaluated by specialty teams and may be posted

Official Web Site of the City of Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## Mule (Oct 13, 2010)

We, the building department, cannot "condemn" a building. We can write it up as a substandard, unsafe/dangerous building but it takes the building board of appeals to condemn a building.

By state law we have to give the owner 30 days to secure permits to repair or demolish. If the owner does not secure the permit then we must schedule a public hearing. The building board will "condemn" the building and order it demolished or order the building repaired, depending on the staff report.


----------



## Alias (Oct 13, 2010)

I haven't used the "unsafe" placards as they weren't an option under the 1997 Uniform Code for the Abatement of Dangerous Buildings.  I have however condemned a few buildings and a few trailers and used the "Condemned" placard.  My determination is based on the severity of the violations, usually due to Health & Safety Code violations such as the house that reeked of cat feces and rotting wood caused by the huge leak under the kitchen sink.  I could smell this one from 10 feet away, after a snowstorm, in January.  I should have had a respirator to actually enter.............

Or very obvious structural issues, like the 2x3 hole in the floor alongside the toilet.

Ah, the memories........gak!

Sue, code enforcement is so much fun.........


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 14, 2010)

In our ahj, the City Council is the only authority that can condemn a structure, after which we can post it condemned.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 14, 2010)

We use the Unsafe Structure placard. Occupancy is prohibited by the Building Official...... ETC.


----------



## peach (Oct 16, 2010)

Calling it unsafe with occupancy prohibited is a safer first step than out right condemning a structure.  I always liked the 1997 Uniform Code for Abatement of dangerous buildings, as the process is logical and legal.


----------

